# Offered: 2 female guinea pigs, Staffordshire



## Nim

These are not mind. They came up on my local Freecycle, but have not found homes. I am offering them with the owners permission.

IF YOU CAN HELP PLEASE EMAIL [email protected]

I would like to find a really good loving home for a pair of Guinea
pigs, they are mother(about 18 months she is long haired and mainly
black, white and ginger, and daughter (about 6 months)is a beautiful
grey colour with blue eyes.
They are both very tame and are great pets, but my daughter who has
another two Guinea pigs, is struggling to spend time with them all as
she is at college and also working. So if you could offer a good home
and spend plenty of time with then, I would love to hear from you.

Have the hutch they are currently in - not in great shape, but also
have another hutch which is in good condition but would need a piece
of wood to go in the main part (as there is a hole in that which went
onto a run, but no longer have run)


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature

Hi,

I can offer the guinea-pigs a home, I have experience with Guinea-pigs, I already have a hutch here so no hutch needed, where are they so I can pick them up asap.

thankyou Marnie


----------



## Nim

They are in Rugeley. Very near you. I don't know the actual address as they are not mine. You can contact the owner on this email address: [email protected] ... or PM me your phone number and I'll ask them to give you a call.

Please let me know if you get them.

Thank you 

Nim


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature

e-mailed and now waiting for a reply.


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature

They went to a new home today


----------



## Nim

Oh I'm sorry. It's good for the guinea pigs though.

I have just got home from the Pets @ Home in Cannock. They have two female guinea pigs in their Adoption Centre. Well, it says two, but I could only see one. Maybe you could pop along there and see if they need you 

Nim


----------



## miss-freak-of-nature

I am in cannock on Friday so I will pop in then


----------



## Nim

Excellent. Good luck. If they/she have/has gone by then, I know that RSPCA Stretton has some boy piggies in. They had three arrive together, but they separated them coz the cage wasn't big enough ... they'll never be able to put them back together now. Such a shame 

Good luck. I'll keep an eye on [email protected], and if there's no piggies next time I go in I'll hope you've had them


----------

